# How to use 2X Extension with every Canon EF Lenses



## surapon (May 14, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Yes, On CR. We have one of the Most Expertise in Canon Photographic equipment, Who I proud to call him my Teacher, and Learn from him all the times, = Mr. neuroanatomist .
Yes, His Expert on Canon Extension, both 1.4X and 2X ----Which have the Longer Lens penetrate in to the Most Canon = Back Lens which too shallow hole or Total Flat such as EF 85 MM F/ 1.2 L MK II---That can not use with Canon Extension.
I ask Mr. neuroanatomist , our teacher , what can we do---His answer are super Genius = Use with Canon Tube, and that Create the Best Super Macro Lens, with all the Lens that we already have.
Thank you, Sir, Dear Teacher, Mr. neuroanatomist = Yes, It work for me to night= 10 minutes ago.
Yes, I use my 12 years old Canon 1DX MK I, with Canon EF 135 mm. F/ 2.0 L + 25 mm Tube + 2X Extension, with hand held shooting under Fluorescent Lamp---Shoot my Diploma---Sorry, My hand very Shaking, and have Motion Blur, Not Sharp.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## yorgasor (May 14, 2014)

This will work, but you do lose the ability to focus to infinity


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 14, 2014)

Optically, extenders work best with lenses 100mm or longer. You can, of course, use them with any focal length, they just do not perform as well. All extender manufacturers recommend 100mm or more, so they must know.

An exception might be the TS-E lenses which have a larger image circle, so the extender is magnifying the center part only, which is already very good.


----------



## dgatwood (May 14, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> This will work, but you do lose the ability to focus to infinity




Lots of Canon lenses don't have a hard focus stop at infinity, which means that in theory, they can focus at least a little bit beyond infinity. So you might not actually lose infinity focus if you could make the extension tube short enough. Does anybody know the minimum thickness you'd have to add in order to avoid the extenders colliding with Canon zoom lenses' elements?


----------



## surapon (May 14, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> This will work, but you do lose the ability to focus to infinity



Thank you, Sir Dear Friend, Mr. Yorgasor.
This System, We just use for Macro Photos only.
Have a great day, Sir. 
Surapon


----------



## surapon (May 14, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Optically, extenders work best with lenses 100mm or longer. You can, of course, use them with any focal length, they just do not perform as well. All extender manufacturers recommend 100mm or more, so they must know.
> 
> An exception might be the TS-E lenses which have a larger image circle, so the extender is magnifying the center part only, which is already very good.



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Teacher, Mr. Mt Spokane Photography.
Thanks for your Knowledge that you share with us, Yes, Sir, I will try with My TS-E 24 mm. FR/ 3.5 L II, and report back to you.
Have a great Week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (May 14, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> yorgasor said:
> 
> 
> > This will work, but you do lose the ability to focus to infinity
> ...




Dear Friend Mr. dgatwood.
Both 1.4 X and 2X extension have 5 mm. long lens , penetrate to the back of the Real Lens, ---Yes, From this 5mm. Length of the 1.4X and 2X, we can use with 12 mm, tube, 20mm, 25 mm and 36 mm tube with no problem,
Thanks for your good comments.
Good day.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (May 15, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Optically, extenders work best with lenses 100mm or longer. You can, of course, use them with any focal length, they just do not perform as well. All extender manufacturers recommend 100mm or more, so they must know.
> 
> An exception might be the TS-E lenses which have a larger image circle, so the extender is magnifying the center part only, which is already very good.



Good night Sir, Dear Teacher, Mr. Mt Spokane.
Yes, Sir, I have learn the new Tricks from you again to day, Thank you, Sir---Yes Its work= use TS-E 24 mm. F/3.5 MK II with Canon 1.4X and Canon 2X----Sorry, The Photos below, Are Motion Blur, Because Hand Held Shooting( Sorry, I am too lazy to use Tripods) , Low Light in my Office , to night---And Slow Shutter speed at 1/8 Sec and 1/ 6 Sec too.
Yes, Sir, I will take the Photos in Day light/ The Scenery in this week end to show you good / Sharp Photos in the Sun light.
Good Night, Sir, My Dear Teacher---Now, I do not need 50 mm TS-E any more.
Surapon

PS, Sorry, Sir on Photo T-4, should read as 1.4X/ Not 1.X


----------



## yorgasor (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok, I got really wild and crazy tonight. I picked up a Canon 2x extender III from Peace Camera and hooked it up to my 5D3. I added a 12mm extension tube, and then the Canon 1.4x extender III. For the lens, I added my Nikon 300mm f/2.8 AIS w/ an EF adapter, giving me a whopping 840mm!!! With the extension tube, I lose the ability to focus to infinity, but I can still get a good 50 feet or so out, so this would be a good option for nearby birds (if they only hold still long enough). If I had a 7D, I could add another 1.6x to give me 1344mm, but honestly, at that point you're just getting greedy 

Anyway, I was expecting to get crappy shots, because I keep hearing about how bad the 2x extender makes things, and to throw a 1.4x extender as well! That's just asking for trouble. Well, here are my first crappy shots with this combo. 



5D3_0144 by yorgasor, on Flickr



5D3_0143 by yorgasor, on Flickr



5D3_0141 by yorgasor, on Flickr

The buttery smooth bokeh backgrounds completely blew me away. Sure, I have to stand 15-20 feet away from the flower to fit the thing in the frame, but oh my! I can't wait to have fun with this combo. If I could just focus to infinity, it would be the perfect park spy lens


----------



## sanj (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice work Yorgasor


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Interesting good work


----------

